# positions vs dom / sub



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Just curious. How many people associate certain sexual positions with being dominant or submissive. eg. women on top as female-dominant, doggy as male-dominant.

I think dominance is fine as part of sex, just wondering if people have similar thoughts about how it it linked to positions.


NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

Read the rules for this forum. Here is the link to the rules

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

~EleGirl


----------

